# Dipolo cerrado fm datos constructivos



## Mcuerda (Jul 20, 2013)

Alguien dispone de la info para construir un dipolo cerrado para fm? Lo qué vi en el foro no es muy claro , me refiero a medidas, detalles constructivos, adaptador de impedían cías, etc.
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2013)

Mcuerda dijo:


> Alguien dispone de la info para construir un dipolo cerrado para fm? Lo qué vi en el foro no es muy claro , me refiero a medidas, detalles constructivos, adaptador de impedían cías, etc.
> Gracias



Hola Mcuerda,! saludos cordiales! Lo dipolo cerrado puede sener calculado como : 142,5/F(MHZ) ,donde 142,5 es una constante de 1/2 conprimento de onda incluso el efecto de puntas del dipolo real y F es la frequencia de trabalho en megahertz , sendo lo resultado del las dimensiones entre los extremos de lo dipolo dobrado . La inpedancia caracteristica del es de 300 Ohmios balanceados y para ser adaptada a un cable coaxial de 75 Ohmios( desbalanceado) temos de hacer lo uso de un balun 4:1. Ese balun es hecho con un cable de 75 Ohmios tipo RG059U y su longitud es calculada como : 150/F(Mhz) x 0,66 , donde los 150 es una constante de 1/2 conprimento de onda , F es la frequencia de trabalho en megahertz y 0,66 es lo factor de correciõn del dielectrico plastico enpleado en el cable en relaciõn a el aire livre. Te dejo aca como armar el balun de 1/2 onda donde el cable de bajada es I1 y los puntos A y B son conectados a los dos extremos del dipolo dobrado.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. clique dos vezes con el mouse sobre la figura para anpliarla.


----------



## Mcuerda (Jul 20, 2013)

Obligado Daniel, el problema acontece q*UE* necesito información de la construcción mecánica, eléctrica. Por ejemplo, va conectado a masa (boom) o aislado, si va conectado a masa, ese lado va cercano a la torre o va del lado externo. He visto los dos ejemplos incluso haber leído q*UE* no debe ir a masa sino conectado al balun.
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2013)

Bueno lo cento del dipolo dobrado puede y deve sener conectado a las 3 malhas del balun de 1/2 onda y no hai problema en estar conectado a el  boom por sener un punto "0" o referencia. El boom puede sener armado sobre la torre asi la torre no interfere en lo diagrama de irradiaciõn del dipolo dobrado , haora si queres armalo en paralelo a el torre afasteo ao menos 1,5 metros para que la torre no interfira en su diagrama de irradiaciõn , recordese que lo diagrama de irradiaciõn del dipolo dobrado es lo mismo que de lo dipolo abierto o sea un "8" , puedese tornalo un ominidireccional horizontal si ustedes aproximar los extremos ao maximo pero sin tocarlos asi el dipolo dobrado se asemelha mas a un circulo .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Mcuerda (Jul 20, 2013)

Obrigado pela sua resposta, acho muito bom.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2013)

Mcuerda dijo:


> Obrigado pela sua resposta, acho muito bom.


Por nada caro Mcuerda, en mucho me alegra poder ayudarlo a contento y usteds no necessita responderme en portugues ademas los moderadores no le gustan ese procedimento aca por estar en desacuerdo con las regras del foro. Yo si preciso mejorar mi escrita en español ao insistir en continuar andando por aca.jajajajajajajajajajaja
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lacers (Ene 6, 2014)

hola amigos del foro, daniel no tendras una imagen para tener una idea sobre donde tendria que soldar el irradiante al boom? estoy intentando armar una formacion de 4 dipolos pero la duda es en donde se soldaria al boom por ejemlo estas imagenes me confunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     y esta otra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en la primera no se si en donde esta ese plastico negro se aisla del boom , y solo se unen los vivos del cable enfasador y el balum y solo al boom se conecta la maya.. y bueno en la segunda foto la verdad no se como se alimenta.. espero no ser poco explicativo .. saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola caro lacers, !saludos cordeales!, yo recomendo que mire con mucho cariño ese tema : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/ ,hay muchas informaciones que usteds buscas. 
Lo Dipolo cerrado puede tener su centro geometrico aterrado a el Bomm sin peñas y los estremos tienem que sener conectados a un Balun 4:1 porque lo Dipolo Cerrado es simectrico ( las duas estremidades son "vivas" en relaciõn a lo tierra pero andam en fase oposta entre si , lo Balun permite conectar correctamiente un cable coaxial ( alimentaciõn assimectrica ) a el Dipolo cerrado ( alimentaciõn simectrica) y adapta las inpedancias 50 Ohmios p/ 200 Ohmios.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lacers (Ene 6, 2014)

muchas gracias daniel, si estube viendo ese tema, ahora me queda mas claro. saludos!! matias desde argentina


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2014)

lacers dijo:


> hola amigos del foro, daniel no tendras una imagen para tener una idea sobre donde tendria que soldar el irradiante al boom? estoy intentando armar una formacion de 4 dipolos pero la duda es en donde se soldaria al boom por ejemlo estas imagenes me confunden http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/dipolos-cerrados-para-fm-1580-MLA4758402999_082013-F.jpg     y esta otra http://mlu-s1-p.mlstatic.com/antena-dipolo-doblado-emisoras-fm-1617-MLU19565356_163-O.jpg en la primera no se si en donde esta ese plastico negro se aisla del boom , y solo se unen los vivos del cable enfasador y el balum y solo al boom se conecta la maya.. y bueno en la segunda foto la verdad no se como se alimenta.. espero no ser poco explicativo .. saludos


Seguramiente lo Balun estas armado adentro de lo Boom y es enbasado en un cable coaxial delgado hecho en Teflon asi soportando una potenzia de RF razonable.
Lo centro de lo Dipolo cerrado puede sener aterrado a el Boom o no dependente do gusto de cada fabricante.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 23, 2014)

los fabricantes de dipolos cerrados no usan  balum adaptador de impedancia, adaptan la impedancia acercando el dipolo a un bum que esta detras del dipolo , separado de la torre , asi se consigue menos roe , sino no se puede bajar de 1:
1,5 con un balum .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> los fabricantes de dipolos cerrados no usan  balum adaptador de impedancia, adaptan la impedancia acercando el dipolo a un bum que esta detras del dipolo , separado de la torre , asi se consigue menos roe , sino no se puede bajar de 1:
> 1,5 con un balum .


Descurpe mi plena sinceridad caro elektrocom , pero un "fabricante de antenas" que proceda asi como usteds aclara aca para mi es un aventurero y deveria estudiar  mas sobre teoria de antenas para que despues venga a fabricarlas correctamiente.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

